# A couple general questions...



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

I am still new to soap making but I'm learning.

1) I was on a website looking at fragrance oils. For some it states maximum use level is say 3% what does that mean???

2) I was reading Sondra's method to quick cure but my oven doesn't go that low. Can I do it at a higher temp for shorter period??

3) I'm trying to get ready for the biggest craft show around here. I'm borrowing some table space from my step-dad. Now, how many bars of soap would you ideally have on hand??

4) I want to make some samples. What size should I make them?? 

Ok that's all I can think of for now LOL.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

3% means you multiply your batch weight (oils only) by .03 to determine how much FO to use. That sounds rather low. Make sure it's good for B&B.

Not sure about the oven as I don't do that.

How much to take is the question everyone asks and no one knows the answer to. LOL I take twice what I think I will sell, with extras of my best selling scents. I don't like my table to start looking empty half way through the show. 

Samples that I hand out are 1/8 of a bar. I cut up anything that's not selling fast enough, odd in any way, test soaps, ugly soaps, end bars, display bars (that have been cleaned up), etc.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Katie, 

what is the lowest setting on your oven? does it have a warming setting??


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I have even cured in the oven using my blow dryer when I was out of propane  just need an hour or so of some temp in there and then leave the door closed overnight


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Kalne, here is a link to a sample fragrance that I was talking about.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...fters+Choice™+Peach+Jubilee+Fragrance+Oil+389

It says it's for soap but I think the percentage on this one is 4.2%. Is that bad??

Prairie & Sondra, the lowest my oven will go is 170 degrees. Is that ok? I've got to start cranking out these bars since I just committed myself to a three day festival in 3 weeks!! AH! Good thing my goats are still milking. LOL

BTW, I just read a strange thing in a book...do you guys pasteurize your milk before you use it?? I was reading a book that said too. I never have...just wondering if I'm making a big mistake...

Thanks a billion guys!!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

No, there is no need to pasteurize the milk before you soap with it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Katie, just turn your oven on and get it heated... about 15 minutes before putting soap in it, turn it off, stick soap in there and shut the door it will hold the heat for quite a while with the heat the soap is putting out.. No need to pasturize, it isn't even milk any more.. its soap... 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you do use your 170 degree setting make sure you mold will not melt and make sure that your flash point on your scent is below 170. I would not OP, anything with honey in it or anything that heat up. Most percentages are about leave on products like lotions and body butters, nearly all scents you buy from those who resell is going to be 1 ounce of fragrance oil per pound of soap you are making. Only certain scents, strong scents with mint, dupes of perfumes, pathoulli type fragrances are they strong enough to use less, and wierdly some soap recipes seem to let fragrance be stronger. Even essential oils, except strong herbals like eucalyptus or mint, need to be used much heavier to even be smelled in soap than what resellers will tell you.

All of the above is why you have to get batches of soap under your belt before you see what is a good bar of soap, and what isn't, what accelerates trace, what heats up, what fades....and don't read reviews by those who are HPing soap if you CP and don't even bother with those who make melt and pour, it has nothing at all to do with how the scent of your CP soap will be. Vicki


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Katie, When I read something like "you have to pasturize your milk" I try to find the same advice from 5 different sources. It is amazing what crap people can type - book or internet


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a recipe book that calls for "drops" of essential oils per batch. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita it has always been taught that you use SOOO much less essential oil than FO's.....no not really and especially with the price!


----------

